# [Debian 6 64 Bit] OpenVZ Container haben kein Netzwerk



## nedodu (4. Nov. 2012)

Leider bin ich mit dem Thema Interfaces-Problem bei OpenVZ vom August immer noch nicht weiter, deswegen erlaube ich mir einen eigenen ausführlichen Thread zum Problem.

Ich habe meinen Hostserver nach dem Tutorial Installation von OpenVZ + Verwaltung von VMs mit ISPConfig 3 (Debian 6.0) installiert, dass RAM-Problem hat sich erledigt, alles läuft außer halt die Netzwerkkonfiguration...

*/etc/network/interfaces des Hostsystems:*


```
# This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
# and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).

# The loopback network interface
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

# The primary network interface
allow-hotplug eth0
iface eth0 inet static
    address [B]Korrekte IP-Adresse des Hauptservers[/B]
    netmask 255.255.255.128
    network 94.228.202.128
    broadcast 94.228.202.255
    gateway 94.228.202.129
    # dns-* options are implemented by the resolvconf package, if installed
    dns-nameservers 94.226.216.12 94.226.217.12
    dns-search eine-domain.org

# REMARK REMARK REMARK REMARK REMARK REMARK REMARK REMARK
# REMARK REMARK REMARK REMARK REMARK REMARK REMARK REMARK
# REMARK REMARK REMARK REMARK REMARK REMARK REMARK REMARK
# REMARK REMARK REMARK REMARK REMARK REMARK REMARK REMARK
```
*/etc/network/interfaces der VM:*







*>> URL ZUM BILD <<*

*Netzwerkkarten im Server:*

2 x NetXtreme BCM5721 (logical name: _eth0 _& _eth1_). Aber nur eine ist an das Internet angeschlossen, die erste (also _eth0_).


```
root@pp:~# ifconfig
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:a5:fc:1b:db
          inet addr:[B]HOSTSERVER_IP[/B]  Bcast:94.228.202.255  Mask:255.255.255.128
          inet6 addr: 2a01:dd1:0:11:285:c1ff:fgfc:3dda/64 Scope:Global
          inet6 addr: fd85::205:c5fd:fqfy:3uda/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:347012 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:3781 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
          RX bytes:22536759 (21.4 MiB)  TX bytes:1103971 (1.0 MiB)
          Interrupt:16

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:89 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:89 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
          RX bytes:7048 (6.8 KiB)  TX bytes:7048 (6.8 KiB)

venet0    Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00
          UP BROADCAST POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:21 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
          RX bytes:1323 (1.2 KiB)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```
Dieser Thread konnte mir nicht helfen, habe ich aber schon gelesen.

*Hat jemand eine **Anregung was da nicht korrekt funktioniert?* Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende, ich bin nicht vom Tutorial abgewichen.

Vielen Dank 
Nedodu


----------



## Till (5. Nov. 2012)

Poste mal Deine /etc/vz/vz.conf und /etc/sysctl.conf Dateien.


----------



## nedodu (5. Nov. 2012)

Dánke für die Antwort. 

*/etc/vz/vz.conf:*


```
## Global parameters
VIRTUOZZO=yes
LOCKDIR=/var/lib/vz/lock
DUMPDIR=/var/lib/vz/dump
VE0CPUUNITS=1000

## Logging parameters
LOGGING=yes
LOGFILE=/var/log/vzctl.log
LOG_LEVEL=0
VERBOSE=0

## Disk quota parameters
DISK_QUOTA=yes
VZFASTBOOT=no

# Disable module loading. If set, vz initscript do not load any modules.
#MODULES_DISABLED=yes

# The name of the device whose IP address will be used as source IP for CT.
# By default automatically assigned.
#VE_ROUTE_SRC_DEV="eth0"

# Controls which interfaces to send ARP requests and modify APR tables on.
NEIGHBOUR_DEVS=all

## Fail if there is another machine in the network with the same IP
ERROR_ON_ARPFAIL="no"

## Template parameters
TEMPLATE=/var/lib/vz/template

## Defaults for containers
VE_ROOT=/var/lib/vz/root/$VEID
VE_PRIVATE=/var/lib/vz/private/$VEID
CONFIGFILE="basic"
DEF_OSTEMPLATE="centos-5"

## Load vzwdog module
VZWDOG="no"

## IPv4 iptables kernel modules
IPTABLES="ipt_REJECT ipt_tos ipt_limit ipt_multiport iptable_filter iptable_mangle ipt_TCPMSS ipt_tcpmss ipt_ttl ipt_length"

## Enable IPv6
IPV6="no"

## IPv6 ip6tables kernel modules
IP6TABLES="ip6_tables ip6table_filter ip6table_mangle ip6t_REJECT"
```
*/etc/sysctl.conf*



> #
> # /etc/sysctl.conf - Configuration file for setting system variables
> # See /etc/sysctl.d/ for additonal system variables
> # See sysctl.conf (5) for information.
> ...


Ich habe an beiden Dateien nichts verändert und bin dem Tutoriel wie erwähnt strikt gefolgt. Ich verwende nur IPv4-Adressen, die Debian-Version ist up-to-date.


----------



## Till (5. Nov. 2012)

Du kannst ja mal versuchen die # vor der zeile:

#VE_ROUTE_SRC_DEV="eth0"

zu entfernen und neu zu starten. Vielleicht nimmt openvz bei der Wahl der netzwerkkarte das falsche device.


----------



## nedodu (5. Nov. 2012)

Habe ich gerade sofort probiert, ein guter Vorschlag hat aber leider nicht funktioniert. 

Wie ich hier mal kurz geschrieben habe, habe ich zu erst die IP-Adressen eingetragen aber dann wieder entfernt (also unter System > Server IP bearbeiten > IP Adressen), aber ich denke dieser kleine Mistake macht im Nachhinein ja wohl nichts. Die verwendeten IP Adressen sind mit dem Server assoziiert, habe ich getestet.

Was mir aufgefallen ist:

Die Netzmaske, das Gateway und die Nameserver sind in dieser Ausgabe nicht das gleiche wie in der _/etc/network/interfaces_ des Hostsystems (siehe bitte Bild von #1). Ist das normal oder muss ich da etwas ändern? Habe mich damit nie so recht beschäftigt, weil`s immer lief ohne OpenVZ (sorry für meine Unwissenheit).


----------



## Till (5. Nov. 2012)

> Wie ich hier mal kurz geschrieben habe, habe ich zu erst die IP-Adressen eingetragen aber dann wieder entfernt (also unter System > Server IP bearbeiten > IP Adressen), aber ich denke dieser kleine Mistake macht im Nachhinein ja wohl nichts. Die verwendeten IP Adressen sind mit dem Server assoziiert, habe ich getestet.


Wenn die IP's nicht mehr in /etc/network/interfaces auf dem hostsystem stehen, dann wurden sie korrekt entfernt.


----------



## nedodu (5. Nov. 2012)

Zitat von Till:


> Wenn die IP's nicht mehr in /etc/network/interfaces auf dem hostsystem stehen, dann wurden sie korrekt entfernt.


Waren nur auskommentiert, habe diese aber jetzt komplett entfernt. Leider keine Änderung.

Hier mal ifconfig von einem VPS auf dem System:


```
root@test:/# ifconfig
lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

venet0    Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  P-t-P:127.0.0.1  Bcast:0.0.0.0  Mask:255.255.255.255
          UP BROADCAST POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:126 (126.0 B)

venet0:0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00
          inet addr:[B]IP_ADRESSE_DES_VPS[/B]  P-t-P:[B]IP_ADRESSE_DES_VPS[/B]  Bcast:0.0.0.0  Mask:255.255.255.255
          UP BROADCAST POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1
```


----------



## nedodu (12. Nov. 2012)

Ich habe jetzt die letzten 7 Tage das OpenVZ Wiki studiert und nichts dazu gefunden, ein paar Leute befragt und keiner weiß was da nicht geht - scheint er selten zu sein dieses Problem, obwohl ich dem Tutorial gefolgt bin...
Till, könntest du dir vielleicht die Serverkonfiguration mal ansehen (kostenpflichtig versteht sich) und je nach Möglichkeit mir bei diesem Problem helfen?


----------



## Till (12. Nov. 2012)

Ich kann mir das gerne mal ansehen, hatte den Fehler aber bislang noch au keinem Server. Sowas kann auch mit dem netzwerk Routing des Rechenzentrums zusammen hängen.

Schreib mir bitte mal über unser Ticket System projektfarm :: Support Ticket System oder per Email an support [at] projektfarm [punkt] de.


----------



## nedodu (12. Nov. 2012)

Ok das wäre glaub ich auch ganz gut, ich werde jetzt erstmal noch den Hoster anschreiben bzw. den für den ich das administriere (z. Z. mehr oder minder ...) und mal fragen wie das mit dem Netzwerk im RZ so ist, das dauert leider ein paar Tage. Werde dann ein Ticket eröffnen wenn die keinen Plan haben was da nicht geht.



Zitat von Till:


> hatte den Fehler aber bislang noch au keinem Server.



Ich auch nicht, ich ärgere mich kaputt wenn es doch mein Fehler war und werde nochmals alles untersuchen.


----------



## nedodu (5. Dez. 2012)

Mir ist jetzt etwas aufgefallen, alles läuft wenn die Firewall von ISPConfig 3 deaktiviert ist. Wenn ich diese aktiviere, laufen die Container wie gehabt nur noch ohne Internet, deaktivieren bringt dann nichts mehr sie haben trotzdem kein Netz. Wenn ich dann das Hostsystem neu starte und die Firewall davor ausgeschaltet wurde läuft alles wunderbar. Aber das ist ja keine dauerhafte Lösung, komisch... Das ist auf 32 Bit und 64 Bit so, ein Frimwareproblem ist das nicht.


----------



## Till (5. Dez. 2012)

Die Firewall darfst Du nicht anmachen auf einem openvz host da Du sonst die Verbindung zu den VM's blockierst. Eine Firewall ist ja auch nicht nötig da alle dort laufenden Dienste auch von außen erreichbar sein müssen.


----------



## nedodu (5. Dez. 2012)

Heilig's Blechle, vielen Dank für den Hinweis...  Stimmt ja wenn nichts weiter installiert ist braucht man die auch nicht, das kann man dann wohl als "epic fail" bezeichnen.

Gestern habe ich herausbekommen das mir außerdem die Tigon TG3 Firmware fehlt(e), die braucht man - warum auch immer - für den OpenVZ-Betrieb. Hier steht wie man diese installiert wenn jemand auch das Problem hat: Debian Kernels and Tigon TG3 Firmware – The Novian Blog


----------



## nedodu (9. Dez. 2012)

Ich habe jetzt zwei VPS erstellt die beide Internet haben und sehr gut laufen, aber der dritte hat warum auch immer kein Internet.

*Log:*


```
2012-12-09T16:42:19+0100 vzctl : CT 103 : Creating container private area (debian-6.0-x86_64)
2012-12-09T16:42:34+0100 vzctl : CT 103 : Performing postcreate actions
2012-12-09T16:42:34+0100 vzctl : CT 103 : CT configuration saved to /etc/vz/conf/103.conf
2012-12-09T16:42:34+0100 vzctl : CT 103 : Container private area was created
2012-12-09T16:42:57+0100 vzctl : CT 103 : CT configuration saved to /etc/vz/conf/103.conf
2012-12-09T16:43:54+0100 vzctl : CT 103 : CT configuration saved to /etc/vz/conf/103.conf
2012-12-09T16:44:39+0100 vzctl : CT 103 : CT configuration saved to /etc/vz/conf/103.conf
2012-12-09T16:44:59+0100 vzctl : CT 103 : CT configuration saved to /etc/vz/conf/103.conf
2012-12-09T16:45:21+0100 vzctl : CT 103 : CT configuration saved to /etc/vz/conf/103.conf
2012-12-09T16:45:48+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Stopping container ...
2012-12-09T16:45:52+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Container was stopped
2012-12-09T16:45:52+0100 vzctl : CT 101 : Container is unmounted
2012-12-09T16:46:14+0100 vzctl : CT 103 : Container is not running
2012-12-09T16:46:21+0100 vzctl : CT 103 : Starting container...
2012-12-09T16:46:21+0100 vzctl : CT 103 : Container is mounted
2012-12-09T16:46:21+0100 vzctl : CT 103 : Adding IP address(es): [B]31.6.16.189[/B]
2012-12-09T16:46:22+0100 vzctl : CT 103 : Setting CPU units: 1000
2012-12-09T16:46:22+0100 vzctl : CT 103 : Container start in progress...
2012-12-09T16:47:34+0100 vzctl : CT 103 : UB limits were set successfully
2012-12-09T16:47:34+0100 vzctl : CT 103 : CT configuration saved to /etc/vz/conf/103.conf
2012-12-09T16:47:53+0100 vzctl : CT 103 : Stopping container ...
2012-12-09T16:47:57+0100 vzctl : CT 103 : Container was stopped
2012-12-09T16:47:58+0100 vzctl : CT 103 : Container is unmounted
```

Ich denke nicht das es wichtig ist aber die ersten zwei VPS haben die IP's *31.6.16.250* und *31.6.16.251*. Das Hostsystem hat die IP *31.6.16.188* und die vom VPS der kein Internet hat ist *31.6.16.189* - also direkt danach. Löschen und neu anlegen bringt nichts, der VPS wurde adäquat erstellt. Leider habe ich nur 4 IP-Adressen und kann nicht testen ob es mit einer anderen gehen würde. Starten und laufen ist auch gleichzeitig kein Problem, ich denke nicht das es ein Lastproblem ist (Load 0.01).


----------



## nedodu (10. Dez. 2012)

O.k. der erste VPS hat jetzt nach der erfolgreichen ISPConfig 3 Installation laut diesem Tutorial auch kein Internet mehr. Ich glaub das kam nach einem Neustart.

Hat irgendjemand dafür eine Erklärung? Kann / sollte ja eigentlich nicht angehen, so etwas habe ich die letzten 5 Jahre nie erlebt...

Im ISPConfig 3 Panel werden auch keine Feeds mehr geladen, latest news gibt es nicht. Diese wurden aber kurz nach der Installation angezeigt, es ging mal.

*PS:* Das Tutorial ist top, aber /etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd restart geht nicht daher denke ich einfach mal das "openbsd" nicht mehr in den genannten Quellen verfügbar ist weil es anscheinend nicht installiert wurde. Daher habe ich das ausgelassen, brauche die Funktion aber so oder so nicht.


----------



## Till (10. Dez. 2012)

> O.k. der erste VPS hat jetzt nach der erfolgreichen ISPConfig 3 Installation laut diesem Tutorial auch kein Internet mehr. Ich glaub das kam nach einem Neustart.


Schau mal mit iptables -L ob die Firewall aus ist und kannst Du vom host aus einen externe Adresse wie google anpingen?



> PS: Das Tutorial ist top, aber /etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd restart geht nicht daher denke ich einfach mal das "openbsd" nicht mehr in den genannten Quellen verfügbar ist weil es anscheinend nicht installiert wurde. Daher habe ich das ausgelassen, brauche die Funktion aber so oder so nicht.


Das ist ok, der restart erfolgt nur um Dienste zu deaktievieren für den Fall dass es nstalliert ist. Wenn es nicht installiert ist dann ist es also ok.


----------



## nedodu (10. Dez. 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Die Firewall vom Hostsystem ist aus (keine vorhanden), die vom VPS hat tatsächlich Internet wenn die Firewall auch aus ist. Wenn diese ein ist kann ich mich zwar immer noch mit SSH einloggen, ein Ping auf Google.com geht aber nicht, ISPConfig ist erreichbar. Muss diese etwa von einem VPS auch ausgemacht werden?




```
root@myvps:~# iptables -L
Chain INPUT (policy DROP)
target     prot opt source               destination
DROP       tcp  --  anywhere             loopback/8
ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
DROP       all  --  224.0.0.0/4          anywhere
PUB_IN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_IN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_IN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_IN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_IN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere
 
Chain FORWARD (policy DROP)
target     prot opt source               destination
DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere
 
Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination
PUB_OUT    all  --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_OUT    all  --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_OUT    all  --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_OUT    all  --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_OUT    all  --  anywhere             anywhere
 
Chain INT_IN (0 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere
DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere
 
Chain INT_OUT (0 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere
ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
 
Chain PAROLE (16 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
 
Chain PUB_IN (5 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp destination-unreachable
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp echo-reply
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp time-exceeded
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp echo-request
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:36472
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ftp-data
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ftp
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ssh
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:smtp
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:domain
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:www
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:pop3
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:imap2
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:https
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:imaps
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:pop3s
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:mysql
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:http-alt
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:tproxy
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:webmin
ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:domain
ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:mysql
DROP       icmp --  anywhere             anywhere
DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere
 
Chain PUB_OUT (5 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
 
Chain fail2ban-dovecot-pop3imap (0 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
RETURN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
 
Chain fail2ban-pureftpd (0 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
RETURN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
 
Chain fail2ban-ssh (0 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
RETURN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
root@myvps:~#
```
 
Ein anderer VPS, Nr. 3 von 3 hat dauerhaft kein Internet (auch Debian) und auf diesem ist nichts installiert, löschen und neu erstellen ändert daran auch nichts. Nachtrag: Ach habe ich ja bereits erwähnt, sorry.


----------



## Till (10. Dez. 2012)

Openvz ist ja keine Vollvirtualisierung, es läuft ja nur ein Kernel der die Prozesse des Hostsystems sowie der VM's managed. Es kann durchaus sein dass sich die Firewall in der VM auf den Host bzw. andere VM's auswirkt. Müsstest Du ggf. mal auf einer OpenVZ Mailingliste nachfragen die Dir das mehr im Detail benatworten können.


----------



## nedodu (10. Dez. 2012)

Das Hostsystem ist CentOS 6.3 vielleicht schneidet sich das deshalb ja irgendwie irgendwo, ich frage mal auf der Users-Mailingliste von denen nach, danke! 

Ich brauche den vServer jetzt leider dringend produktiv, die Frage mag naiv klingen aber kann ich nicht einfach BIND, Dovecot, DNS, Mail, phpMyAdmin und Co. alles außer nginx, MySQL und FTP deaktivieren (also Dienste stoppen) und dann halt so verwenden oder ist das Sicherheitsrisiko dann immer noch so groß? Taugt deiner Meinung nach CentOS als Hostserver für OpenVZ?


----------



## Till (10. Dez. 2012)

> Ich brauche den vServer jetzt leider dringend produktiv, die Frage mag naiv klingen aber kann ich nicht einfach BIND, Dovecot, DNS, Mail, phpMyAdmin und Co. alles außer nginx, MySQL und FTP deaktivieren (also Dienste stoppen) und dann halt so verwenden oder ist das Sicherheitsrisiko dann immer noch so groß?


Vserver nutzt man an sich ja dafürum das risiko aufzuteilen, also dass nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an Kunden von einem Hack betroffen ist. Die meisten Atacken passieren heuet über websites, aslo über die Scripte die Deine Kunden in Ihren webspaces betreiben. Du kannst auch sichere Server ohne Virtualisierung betreiben, d.h. openvz ist kein "must have", ich nutze es z.B. nur zum Vereinfachen von Backups.



> Taugt deiner Meinung nach CentOS als Hostserver für OpenVZ?


Soweit ich weißwird OpenVZ unter Centos entwickelt oder es gibt zumindest die neuesten Kernel für Centos, daher sollte es wohl gehen. Ich nutze es persönlich aber nur unter Debian, daher kann ich zu Centos und OpenVZ keine Aussagen machen.


----------



## nedodu (10. Dez. 2012)

Zitat von Till:


> Vserver nutzt man an sich ja dafürum das risiko aufzuteilen, also dass nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an Kunden von einem Hack betroffen ist.


Exakt dies ist meine Intention, OpenVZ soll einfach einzelne Websites von einander abschirmen. Bei vBulletin passiert ohne PlugIns i. d. R. nichts, bei JOOMLA CMS, WordPress und Co. schon mal er und da habe ich echt kein Vertrauen in die Entwickler. Andere Optionen sind mir bis jetzt nicht so recht eingefallen. Vollvirtualisierung ist super, aber auch echt teuer und daher braucht man halt kompatible (neueste) Hardware die ich mir nicht leisten will.






Zitat von Till:


> sichere Server ohne Virtualisierung


 
Den User richtig "einzuschließen" ist aber leider halt gar nicht so simple wie ich gedacht habe, dass bekomme ich leider egal unter welchem OS auch nach vielen Jahren nicht so recht hin. Und ich war hier immerhin 2009, 2010 und 2011 nicht aktiv...  


BTT, wenn ich ein Ergebnis habe was bei mir da nicht recht läuft bzgl. Firewall poste ich es hier.


----------



## S-204 (28. Apr. 2013)

*Ergebnis ..*

Was ist daraus geworden ?


----------



## nedodu (29. Apr. 2013)

Zitat von S-204:


> Was ist daraus geworden ?


Ich verwende jetzt *Citrix XenServer*, da auch nach weiteren 8 Wochen keine Lösung für das OpenVZ Problem finden konnte. Hast du das gleiche Problem?


----------



## S-204 (29. Apr. 2013)

Zitat von nedodu:


> Ich verwende jetzt *Citrix XenServer*, da auch nach weiteren 8 Wochen keine Lösung für das OpenVZ Problem finden konnte. Hast du das gleiche Problem?


Ja, aber eher wohl auch aus Verständnisgründen, denn bevor ich damit begann, war mir nicht klar, das die 5 Vserver keine Vserver sondern reale Server oder Server mit öffentlicher IP sein sollen. Derzeit hat mir der Hetzner-Support Proxmox empfohlen, da arbeite ich mich gerade ein.

Allerdings wäre einiges mit Webmin zu machen, und das dauernde Wechseln bringt mich auch nicht weiter. Hauptproblem bleibt NAT-Routing oder Bridging und die ungenügende Trennung bei direkter Nutzung der virtuellen Webseiten.


----------

